# The Passing Of A legend



## Master Dave (Sep 26, 2006)

The Martial Arts World has lost a legend...
Soke Michael DePasquale, Sr. 

who passed away saturday the 23rd....DePasquale Sr began his training in 1940 while serving in WW2. One of Jujutsu's legends and Pioneers...My heart goes out to his family he will be missed but never forgotten


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 26, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 26, 2006)

Here is a thread in the memorials section as well.  If you choose to post there, please turn your signature off in respect for those who have passed.


----------

